# Why is gbatemp so toxic ?



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

*Please do not jump to any conclusions before reading my post thoroughly !*

It's been a very long time since I encountered a geniune person on here. Whenever I ask a question there's always a user slandering, attacking and harassing me based on another post, message, comment etc

Have you been through something like this as well on here ?

I don't think I'm the only person experiencing this much hate and toxicity. I actually left this forum for a whole year because of this reason

Is there actually anything effective you can do against off topic, misleading, agrresive or toxic comments ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I think part of this is because Gamer culture has become extremely toxic. Gamers get upset over the smallest things and overblow everything. As a result, the communities around gaming have slowly gotten worse over the years. It also doesn't help that there are members on this site who should have been banned ages ago, like literal Neo-Nazis and White Nationalists. So now we have people like that making themselves regulars in the community and that's only introducing an entirely new level of toxic that's also, unfortunately, becoming all too commonplace in Gamer culture. This is worth clarifying that it's starting to become common to see Gamers repeating White Nationalist and Alt-Right talking points.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2020)

1: Report that type of replies. 
They are both off-topic and harassment, and will be deleted, and users have been warned, suspended, and even banned for such behavior. Report those replies and those individuals. 

2: Learn to use and love the ignore function. Makes forum life so much more pleasant.  Just fight the urge to click that "Show Ignored Content" button.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2020)

This is not the first time I have seen this place accused of toxicity. However it would be the first time I asked and someone was able to point me at some examples. To that end please point me at some of what would consider toxic and maybe a line on why you deem it so.

I wander around most sections and generally people seem inclined to help with installing hacks, updating odd setups, fixing hardware, hacking ROMs, making cheats, suggesting games for those that like this one (or aspects of that one), talking about upcoming games/consoles/accessories, homebrew coding, and all the rest.
The politics section can get a bit hard to be in if you are not used to debating or if you are used to it and are used to your would be opponents being able to do the same (who, what, why, when, where, how, what stats there are when similar things were tried before as well as vetting the quality of sources... seemingly not being taught or something these days).


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2020)

+1 for ignoring people and reporting rule offending posts.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> *Please do not jump to any conclusions before reading my post thoroughly !*
> 
> It's been a very long time since I encountered a geniune person on here. Whenever I ask a question there's always a user slandering, attacking and harassing me based on another post, message, comment etc
> 
> ...


Every popular social platform gets a lot of toxicity, a high number of active users means a higher number of toxic users, and despite being a vocal minority, those are the ones you notice the most, and as well as that, toxicity spreads. Trust me when I say that most of the user base isn't like that though.
GBAtemp is no different than anywhere else. Just look at YouTube or GameFAQs for example.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> This is not the first time I have seen this place accused of toxicity. However it would be the first time I asked and someone was able to point me at some examples. To that end please point me at some of what would consider toxic and maybe a line on why you deem it so.
> 
> I wander around most sections and generally people seem inclined to help with installing hacks, updating odd setups, fixing hardware, hacking ROMs, making cheats, suggesting games for those that like this one (or aspects of that one), talking about upcoming games/consoles/accessories, homebrew coding, and all the rest.
> The politics section can get a bit hard to be in if you are not used to debating or if you are used to it and are used to your would be opponents being able to do the same (who, what, why, when, where, how, what stats there are when similar things were tried before as well as vetting the quality of sources... seemingly not being taught or something these days).


It actually happened to me countless of times. Some of my posts were even taken down because the comments got out of hand and were so off topic that no moderator could've moderated them

My previous post would actually be a great example of the toxicity I encounter many times. I'm not going to link it because I don't want this post to be more exaggerated than it already is. But you can find it by just going to my profile


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> This is not the first time I have seen this place accused of toxicity. However it would be the first time I asked and someone was able to point me at some examples. To that end please point me at some of what would consider toxic and maybe a line on why you deem it so.


There are actually countless times when extremely hateful threads have gone hours to even days before getting closed, primarily in the politics sections. I am referring to threads literally advocating for openly White Nationalist politicians, extremely transphobic threads, and other threads of those natures. Basically, the politics section is one of the best examples of toxicity that can be found on the Temp, and worst of all, many repeat offenders are still active members of the site despite constantly doing the same thing. It does without saying that I am very familiar with the report button and my ignore list is a pretty decent amount. But it's hard to overlook these issues when you've been on the receiving end of them.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Every popular social platform gets a lot of toxicity, a high number of active users means a higher number of toxic users, and despite being a vocal minority, those are the ones you notice the most, and as well as that, toxicity spreads. Trust me when I say that most of the user base isn't like that though.
> GBAtemp is no different than anywhere else. Just look at YouTube or GameFAQs for example.


Yeah I actually know that. It's just that my latest post got too much for me and that I remembered older posts of mine that had to be taken down because the comments got out of hand. People were accusing me for things that happened in a private chat between another user and me

In another post that had nothing to do with the messages people started spamming my posts with comments about the chat between me and the other person. I don't think that I've spoken to anyone about that post and was kind of scared to read the comments about our chat

I've been through cyber bullying several times and cyber stalking once. That's why I'm pretty insecure about toxicity online. I just can't handle it as well as in real life. I've had random strangers on a certain app, spread my first and last name and details about my father. That whole phase was very scary for me and it haunts me sometimes even if it's years ago

Many people I've encountered on here forget that there's an actual person behind an account and don't realize that they've got their own issues to deal with


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> Yeah I actually know that. It's just that my latest post got too much for me and that I remembered older posts of mine that had to be taken down because the comments got out of hand. People were accusing me for things that happened in a private chat between another user and me
> 
> In another post that had nothing to do with the messages people started spamming my posts with comments about the chat between me and the other person. I don't think that I've spoken to anyone about that post and was kind of scared to read the comments about our chat
> 
> ...


So have I. I just had to learn how to ignore it, because it wasn't doing me any good getting caught up on it.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 20, 2020)

That's ps5 fanboys, they all toxic as ever, it's happening when they started lurking around here.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 20, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> like literal Neo-Nazis and White Nationalists.



This is a pretty good example of toxicity, right here. Anyone who doesn't agree with this person is a Nazi.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> It actually happened to me countless of times. Some of my posts were even taken down because the comments got out of hand and were so off topic that no moderator could've moderated them
> 
> My previous post would actually be a great example of the toxicity I encounter many times. I'm not going to link it because I don't want this post to be more exaggerated than it already is. But you can find it by just going to my profile


I ask for a topic and you refuse to link one... great. Generally if those that might be 
But anyway I assume you mean 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-are-warez-links.574072/

I am not seeing anything I would regard as toxic there, nor attacking nor off topic. Possibly a misunderstanding with language at worst. "is there a way to download" will typically be seen as a request -- as a general rule nothing is ever truly gone, especially not nowadays (some of the earlier internet days saw some things be properly lost as nobody had backups, assumed a site would remain up, or had means to regenerate things -- give me a patched ROM and I will make you a patch from it) so someone making a thread with such a title will be assumed to at best be asking for hints.
It seems that has been resolved though and written off as a failure of language (my German is less than stellar but I can see the origin of the phrasing).




Lilith Valentine said:


> There are actually countless times when extremely hateful threads have gone hours to even days before getting closed, primarily in the politics sections. I am referring to threads literally advocating for openly White Nationalist politicians, extremely transphobic threads, and other threads of those natures. Basically, the politics section is one of the best examples of toxicity that can be found on the Temp, and worst of all, many repeat offenders are still active members of the site despite constantly doing the same thing. It does without saying that I am very familiar with the report button and my ignore list is a pretty decent amount. But it's hard to overlook these issues when you've been on the receiving end of them.


On transphobia I rarely see things get out of hand. Get the odd loudmouth, however you get it the other way and the trans lobby also calls for some really outrageous stuff (sports, laws for various things, medical interventions and timings thereof, diagnosis methods, indeed whether diagnosis is even a useful term...), has awful stats (it does seem to be a pastime in such communities to share "OMG how dangerous the world is" by means of dubious stats) or assumes stuff that is very much up for debate or in need of careful explanation. To that end I am going with draw at worst.
Some claim PMs and whatnot and while I am usually inclined to ignore such things (water off a duck's back and all that) that is not good. While I can see deleted posts we can't see PMs so I will wait on evidence there.
On closing things then shuttering things right away when there is still discussion to be had, and corrections that can be issued. Whether it started off as someone of the "ew trann1es" or some wandered by at a later date to clog up the joint the issue might still merit some discussion, or explanation if it is fact banal.

As far as white nationalist politicians (do we also have to do communist ones?) I must have missed those in the last however many years. Surprising because I am usually in a lot of the would be topics there and do also read deleted posts but it is possible.
As far as banning said same. Tricky there -- if someone wants to put "I am a purple eyes is best eyes" in their signature, title or the like then I thank them for telling me they are a moron or in a cult but whether that is grounds for a ban is a different matter (sunlight is a wonderful disinfectant and sooner or later they will realise those they are discussing games, hacking and whatnot with are that which they have come to/be taught to hate and how stupid that is).


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

i mean, anyone would probably get toxic too if they were constantly targeted with political bs for no reason all the time


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2020)

For anyone interested I am the one being accused of being toxic to the OP. They even accused me of slandering them even though I did no such thing in either thread they are pissed off about. 


https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-are-warez-links.574072/#post-9205578


https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-ther...y-super-mario-64-version.574071/#post-9205646


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah @AmandaRose, your so nasty 
You gotta love how educating someone when they do something wrong (even accidentally) is a toxic and personal attack in one opinion!

You asked a question and didn't like the answer.... And then changed the subject to mention a warning notice over a year old for some reason. Nothing else happened here. That does not mean people are being toxic towards you however, having a childish attitude about it will get you that response especially when they only tried to help you.

I do also love how this has turned into a moral debate on how to speak to people and low and behold... Someone mentioned the Nazis!! Is that not thread/game over? All rationale has been surrendered at this point.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2020)

You think GBA Temp is toxic? Oh ho ho, you have nooooooo idea what toxic is until you go over to IGN


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I ask for a topic and you refuse to link one... great. Generally if those that might be
> But anyway I assume you mean
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-are-warez-links.574072/
> 
> ...


https://gbatemp.net/threads/any-fans-of-patrick-little-or-jared-taylor.520989/
Here’s a thread asking which White National candidate do people support. Reporting the thread didn’t accomplish anything and it took literally going into talking about Holocaust denialism for staff to step in.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/trumps-transgender-troop-ban-goes-into-effect.535843/
Here’s a thread that was full of transphobic comments from the OP and this member had a long history of derailing threads with transphobic comments and White Nationalist dog whistles that persisted for quite a long time before getting banned.
I could easily tag several members who have openly made neo-nazi and White Nationalist comments, including one who is still active after posting “1488.” Admittedly, trying to find most of the shittiest threads isn’t easy because many of them have been removed/hidden, but the members are still active. That being said, asking an average user for specific links that they can’t access is kind of setting them up to fail.


Hanafuda said:


> This is a pretty good example of toxicity, right here. Anyone who doesn't agree with this person is a Nazi.


I am referring to a few members who actually have/had posts on the Temp either out right stating they are White Nationalists


Or maybe members posted actual Neo-Nazi content on the threads, like the member who posted 1488 on their wall.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> You think GBA Temp is toxic? Oh ho ho, you have nooooooo idea what toxic is until you go over to IGN


the furry community


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> the furry community



I don't get it


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

*Please do not jump to any conclusions before reading my post thoroughly !*

It's been a very long time since I encountered a geniune person on here. Whenever I ask a question there's always a user slandering, attacking and harassing me based on another post, message, comment etc

Have you been through something like this as well on here ?

I don't think I'm the only person experiencing this much hate and toxicity. I actually left this forum for a whole year because of this reason

Is there actually anything effective you can do against off topic, misleading, agrresive or toxic comments ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't get it


the most toxic set of people i have ever come across
edit: but that doesn't classify as a gaming community so i guess my point's sort of ruined


----------



## erikas (Sep 20, 2020)

Could we have some examples of this toxicity? I don't really comment that often, but i haven't really noticed anything above reguar banter.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 20, 2020)

Veho said:


> 2: Learn to use and love the ignore function. Makes forum life so much more pleasant.  Just fight the urge to click that "Show Ignored Content" button.


Unfortunately, it doesn't replace a full on block. However, it at least removes their responses/replies/quotes/posts from your site.

Second, I'm surprised no one has said this yet. It's just human nature. There isn't one public internet forum that isn't toxic in some regard. Out of everyone I've been a part of? The temp is pretty mild. Even with some of the more extreme people here. It's not that bad.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 20, 2020)

honestly, i dont know, but i do think there are more and more toxic people coming to gbatemp.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lemme *grab my Popcorns* 
Then proceeds to scroll down the comments _slowly_


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/any-fans-of-patrick-little-or-jared-taylor.520989/
> Here’s a thread asking which White National candidate do people support. Reporting the thread didn’t accomplish anything and it took literally going into talking about Holocaust denialism for staff to step in.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/trumps-transgender-troop-ban-goes-into-effect.535843/
> Here’s a thread that was full of transphobic comments from the OP and this member had a long history of derailing threads with transphobic comments and White Nationalist dog whistles that persisted for quite a long time before getting banned.
> ...


The reason why I didn't link a post as an example was because I didn't want to gain attention to another post. I told them they could look it up but it's their decision if they want to do so or not


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 20, 2020)

Toxicity is everywhere especially in a forum like community. Reddit is definitely worse than here.Twitter is like a HQ for SJW's and snowflakes you can't even sneeze without offending someone. But yeah man if your going to be involved with politics, religion, and race issues your gonna be swimming in an toxic ocean.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Toxicity is everywhere especially in a forum like community. Reddit is definitely worse than here.Twitter is like a HQ for SJW's and snowflakes you can't even sneeze without offending someone.


It depends on the subreddit though


----------



## leon315 (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> the furry community


me neither...... _what Furries have to do with Toxicity_?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Sep 20, 2020)

imho the most toxic place i know is reddit


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> the most toxic set of people i have ever come across
> edit: but that doesn't classify as a gaming community so i guess my point's sort of ruined


Again, a vocal minority. Most furries are really nice.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2020)

Toxicity doesn't always equal with answers you didn't like to hear, or disagree with, based on a couple reports I saw earlier.

Otherwise I wish you to not be close the political subforum, the only section I would agree is a containment of a handful of toxic users.

As far as toxicity goes on the internet, it's relatively tame on GBAtemp, so I would recommend you to stay away from social medias, Reddit and basically anything with a comment section, ESPECIALLY news posts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> the most toxic set of people i have ever come across
> edit: but that doesn't classify as a gaming community so i guess my point's sort of ruined



Oh believe me, IGN is extremely toxic, esp. when you don't agree with their opinions, mods will ban you for "trolling" when others get away with the same crap unpunished.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh believe me, IGN is extremely toxic, esp. when you don't agree with their opinions, mods will ban you for "trolling" when others get away with the same crap unpunished.





leon315 said:


> me neither...... _what Furries have to do with Toxicity_?





The Real Jdbye said:


> Again, a vocal minority. Most furries are really nice.


i have far, far more experience than i have any right to have, and i disagree with any form of "oh it's just a vocal minority"


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 20, 2020)

As far as I can tell, toxic is just a way of saying someone said something I didn't like?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> It depends on the subreddit though


That's like saying it depends on the subforum here on the temp. Which, both are true.. Sure... But we're looking at the whole picture here.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> i have far, far more experience than i have any right to have, and i disagree with any form of "oh it's just a vocal minority"


I am one, I should know.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I am one, I should know.


so am i.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> so am i.


Must be the places you hang around.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Must be the places you hang around.


i've been around at least 8 seperate community circles, all have ended very, very badly for me. but this isn't the place to explain my horrible experience.


----------



## tw_fan (Sep 20, 2020)

*Please do not jump to any conclusions before reading my post thoroughly !*

It's been a very long time since I encountered a geniune person on here. Whenever I ask a question there's always a user slandering, attacking and harassing me based on another post, message, comment etc

Have you been through something like this as well on here ?

I don't think I'm the only person experiencing this much hate and toxicity. I actually left this forum for a whole year because of this reason

Is there actually anything effective you can do against off topic, misleading, agrresive or toxic comments ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeaaaaaaaaah gonna bail, nothing I say is helping any. Ciao.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 20, 2020)

tw_fan said:


> It actually happened to me countless of times. Some of my posts were even taken down because the comments got out of hand and were so off topic that no moderator could've moderated them
> 
> My previous post would actually be a great example of the toxicity I encounter many times. I'm not going to link it because I don't want this post to be more exaggerated than it already is. But you can find it by just going to my profile


Ooh reet then, I'm bored waiting for my takeaway to turn up, so let's have a look!  Right, the last one (in question) that you're referring to is a topic you made called warez links ....yeah there's a red flag waving already right there ....and it would appear you received a warning a year or so ago, that Dinohscene has since lowered, yet you remain salty about that (clearly, judging by this topic), kicking off when someone replies with what I would call a bit of banter at the worst... despite members explaining your question initially? Common sense after reading those explanations would be you've hit a touchy subject, so just move on.


----------



## gempugs (Sep 20, 2020)

Toxic community exists everywhere nowadays I guess and based on the link quoted by Amanda I would say OP either overreacted/misinterpreted due to insufficient language skill/ or both

Imo OP is the toxic one though based on the replies to people's answer (sarkwalvein) in that thread. You asked for opinions first but decided to "fire" back by saying it's his problem for disagreeing with you so suddenly, like really? Poor dude just gave you a constructive criticism on your responsibility in avoiding the violation of rules and you considered that as an accusation or being toxic to you......

Unfortunately this thread just sounded like OP being salty about last thread's "toxic replies" and trying to vent indirectly. Dudes took the time to point out what's possibly wrong with your posts and even quoted the rules with further explanation for you that you either don't understand or don't bother to read. Sorry, may sound harsh and I fear you are going to say I am accusing you of blahhh or going off-topic (you shouldn't have though since you pointed us to your last thread for reference) 

Check out AmItheAsshole subreddit to see hundreds of opinions given to a question of people's problem and learn how pointless it is to overreact when there's so many people with different opinions whether it's helpful but harsh, unhelpful, toxic, troll etc.

Ain't nobody got time for 'Hey Dear tw_fan, it seems that you may need to phrase your question in a more accurate and precise manner, in order to avoid confusion in the interpretation of your message about the existence of the particular warez on the internet, that may lead to you getting a warning from the moderators of the forum for violating the rules. Despite it is not of your intention to ask for the warez but your curiosity of its current existence, the moderators may not understand fully what you had on your mind, so you are preferred to word it as carefully as possible, such as "Does Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version still exist somewhere?" instead of "Is there a link way to download the Nimso NY Super Mario 64 version ?" which implies you are looking for a way to download it and looking for someone to provide you with a "way" that implies a direct link to it. Please be wary that if the moderators misinterpreted your intended message, even if unintentional and for a title only, may result in you being warned or banned for multiple violations.'

OP? I am trying to be on your side, but you're definitely at least overreacting, isn't getting a direct answer to your question a good thing? Would you rather get no answers at all and need to bump your on thread? I don't get why you're behaving like this at all when the members cared and took effort in answering your question in a relevant manner. I am guessing it's because of the tone but they are fellow members on a forum and not a CS representative and a direct answer without fillers saves time. Hope they don't get disheartened to help.

Just like the others said you can just ignore whatever you find toxic towards you and don't attempt to react to any as you could either create (like how you pissed off the innocent guys in your last thread) or repeat a cycle of toxic convo


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 20, 2020)

Btw, I'm grateful that this forum allows a little bit of twat-ish behavior (within reason).. the day it becomes a "safe space" is the day I'll start hanging out a lot less here.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 20, 2020)

I blame women, minorities and gay people 


Also labradoodles. Those dogs ain't right...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't really think this is getting anything accomplished.

If you take issue with a post or thread, please utilize the report function. If you see something that you feel requires more urgent attention, may not simply be a black-and-white 'this is a problem', or requires a more nuanced touch, please feel free to contact a staff member in addition to reporting the post. My inbox is open and I am always happy to talk.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 24, 2020)

GBAtemp is not the most toxic place out there. In fact I would go as far as to say GBAtemp is a veritable safe harbour from a lot of the toxicity you get online. Go to any place that allows public comments owned by multi million pound entities, youtube, facebook, twitter name whoever you want and tell me those places are less toxic than here. I will call you a liar, or a blind person. That is not to say that there are no toxic comments and members flying around here, there are, but they get dealt with very quickly and fairly by the mods.

Be thankful to the staff here who do a superb job of keeping this place pleasant to be in. As sickly said if you think someone is posting comments that are out of line report them, something will happen. All reports are at the very least discussed by the staff and none are ever ignored.


----------

